# Corsiar H50/60 in welches Gehäuse?



## alexcorolla1985 (13. Juli 2011)

*Corsiar H50/60 in welches Gehäuse?*

Hallo

habe ein kleines problemm bin auf der suche nach einem gehäuse wo man den Corsair H50/60 gut reinplazieren kann. eine vorraussetzung habe ich der tower sol nich höher sein als 50 cm.
ich hoffe ich könt mir weiter helfen. 

mein jetztiges system ist ein NZXT M59 tower mit einem Corsair H50 und der sitzt im seitenfenster, jedes mal wenn ich das gehäuse öffne Rutscht der 4pin tecke von MB. dass kötzt einen richtig an!!!

MFg alexcorolla1985


----------



## Hood (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsiar H50/60 in welches Gehäuse?*

Schau mal hier:
Gehäuse/PC-Gehäuse Midi-Tower, bis 50cm | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Ansonsten gib uns konkretere Vorstellungen wie Buget usw. dann können wir die besser helfen.


----------



## alexcorolla1985 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsiar H50/60 in welches Gehäuse?*

Danke Hood


----------

